# Can utility sump pumps be used in aquariums?



## iw_786 (Apr 3, 2008)

As the title says, can utility pumps be used as an aquarium pump? Here is a link to one
http://tinyurl.com/497d4r


----------



## mithesaint (Oct 31, 2006)

Link wouldn't work for me, and I don't have a postal code.

I'm guessing it would work ok....for a little bit. Sump pumps aren't made to run continuously, and would probably burn up pretty quickly. Given the the pump is the foundation and core componenet of the sump system, seems like a poor place to try to cut costs....my $0.02.


----------



## a_c_arnold (Mar 7, 2008)

Sump pumps are not intended for contiuous use and would likely burn up. You need a pump designed for continuous use.


----------



## 12pointer (May 30, 2006)

I've never tried it but to just to let you know, A friend of mine uses a sump pump for his pond and its been going strong for 2+ years continious use. no problems


----------

